# Como transmito y recibo datos desde pic a pc



## led_led (Ene 28, 2007)

Estimados amigos, solicito saber si tienen un pic que pueda enviar y recibir datos desde un PC a PIC y viceversa a traves de puerto serial de un PC. Por ejemplo, si digito en el PC un 1, que el pic genere en sus salidas un binario y a la vez responda si recibi el binario X del 1.

Quien pueda ayudar se lo agradeceré.

Gracias amigos.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2007)

yo estoy haciendolo con el max232, pic de 2Mhz y usando Hyperteminal
circuito:


----------



## leo_programer (Feb 1, 2007)

hola led_led

si gusta hacerlo por puerto serie, mira aca esta pagina http://leonardojaimes.iespana.es/información/pics/serie.html
y este otro:
http://leonardojaimes.iespana.es/información/basic/serie.html
me comenta cualquier cosa, le garantizo que sirve, cuidese


----------



## mauri (Feb 6, 2007)

si solo queres enviar es muy facil, sera algo asi:

SENDAT	
	BSF		STATUS,RP0
	BTFSS	TXSTA,1
	GOTO	SENDAT
	BCF		STATUS,RP0
	MOVWF	TXREG
	MOVLW	.20
	CALL	RET1MS
	RETURN

yo tengo esta rutina, por ejemplo si quiero enviar una M hago:

MOVLW "M"
CALL SENDAT

SE SUPONE QUE PREVIAMENTE SETEASTE LA RATA CON EL REGISTRO SPBRG, QUE HABILITASTE LA TRANSIMICION CONTINUA Y QUE HABILITASTE EL PUERTO, EN LA HOJA DE DATOS POR EJEMPLO DEL 16F628 ENCONTRARAS LOS PASOS A SEGUIR PARA HACER UNA TRNSMICION, VER PAGINA 75.
LUEGO PARA RECIBIR ES UN POQUITO MAS COMPLI PERO SIGUIENDO LOS PASOS DEL PDF LO PODRAS HACER Y USANDO EL QUERIDO HYPERTERMINAL.
SUERTE


----------



## zidaemon (Feb 7, 2007)

Tengo en estos momentos el PIC16f874, me dedique a realizar un protocolo tipo I2C entre PIC y Puerto Paralelo, lo tengo funcionando. Nadamas indico en el programa que direccion de memoria del PIC, y que dato se tiene que guardar en dicha localidad de memoria.  El PIC tambien puede pedir datos, bidireccional la comunicacion. Pero he revisado a detalle el datasheet, y ya trae incorporada dicha funcion, en tipo serial para PC y tambien para I2C. No he tenido para hacerlo tal cual, pero sé que ya tiene puertos dedicados para ello. Se ve que esta pesado el trabajito, por eso lo dedicare a uno de esos dias en que no hay nada que hacer. Saludos, y pronto publicare mi protocolo de comunicacion entre pic y pc, que le cabe a cualquier de 18 o mas pines, ya que no uso puertos especializados. Lo hago por el coste del 874.


----------

